# 24 hours to KDE-

## JohnnyGTO

Well it took over 24 hours to emerge kde-base on my toshiba 4015cds but KDE runs quick for an old laptop. 

Any tips on tweeking the graphics, Toshiba doesn't release much detail on the screen and right now it looks hideous. Fonts and graphics are very jagged.

Thanks

----------

## JohnnyGTO

Fixed the screen, was this ever worth the DL  -  KDE is quite snappy now!  Just needed to remember to selected all the reolutions and color depths I wanted.

What is the hot keys  to  cycle through the different resolutions?

 *JohnnyGTO wrote:*   

> Well it took over 24 hours to emerge kde-base on my toshiba 4015cds but KDE runs quick for an old laptop. 
> 
> Any tips on tweeking the graphics, Toshiba doesn't release much detail on the screen and right now it looks hideous. Fonts and graphics are very jagged.
> 
> Thanks

 

----------

## Silvaran

CtrlAlt+ to go forward, CtrlAlt- to go backwards.  They'll wrap if you go too far.  "forward" means from left to right in your XF86Config file:

Subsection "Display"

  Depth 24

  Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubsection

I list them in reverse order so it starts with 1280x1024.  Then if I hit CtrlAlt+ it kind of "zooms in".  :Wink: 

----------

## pilla

I think the "+,-" are in the numeric pad, right? And in a notebook? I couldn' t get it to change screens using the "regular +-".

Any tips?

Thanks in advance

 *Silvaran wrote:*   

> CtrlAlt+ to go forward, CtrlAlt- to go backwards.  They'll 
> 
> wrap if you go too far.  "forward" means from left to right in your XF86Config file:
> 
> Subsection "Display"
> ...

 

----------

## echeslack

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> I think the "+,-" are in the numeric pad, right? And in a notebook? I couldn' t get it to change screens using the "regular +-".
> 
> 

 

I run gentoo on a Toshiba Tecra 550CDT.  I don't know how similar the two are, but on my keyboard there is a Function (Fn) key on the left hand side between Ctrl and Alt.  The keys are labeled in white on the bottom edge for their alternate functions.  On my keyboard Numpad+ is the ";" key and Numpad- is the "p" key.

If your laptop doesn't have those keys, I would bet there are programs that allow you to simulate those keypresses, like virtual keyboards.

I rarely use those keypresses though.  Most of the time it will suffice to just set your default depth and put your preferred resolution first in the "Modes" line in your XF86Config.

-ewen

----------

## pilla

I have a "virtual keyboard", but it doesn't work properly in X. 

 *echeslack wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   I think the "+,-" are in the numeric pad, right? And in a notebook? I couldn' t get it to change screens using the "regular +-".
> 
>  
> 
> I run gentoo on a Toshiba Tecra 550CDT.  I don't know how similar the two are, but on my keyboard there is a Function (Fn) key on the left hand side between Ctrl and Alt.  The keys are labeled in white on the bottom edge for their alternate functions.  On my keyboard Numpad+ is the ";" key and Numpad- is the "p" key.
> ...

 

----------

